# Problem login to edX Internet site

## Eagle_

Hi To all,

since i reinstall my Gentoo i am facing the problem of unable to login the Internet Site http://www.edx.org (before the reinstall i was able to loging using Firefox)

I tried the following this:

- Tried different Internet Browsers (Firefox\Opera\Chrome)

- Conntact edX support:

  We do not technically support Linux so we may not have a solution for you. It does seem there is an issue with the internet settings, security software or browser settings causing this

- Test that my Firefox browser support Java Script 

   Result:

   Your web browser supports JavaScript version 1.5

   Your web browser is Firefox version 38.0 

What else could block me?

Hope you could help me

Regards

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Any plugins enabled / installed?

adblocker

java blocker

flash blocker

flash installed?

javascript not blocked?

did you checked those settings? for flash / javascript / security / whatever can be changed in your browser?

Clean home directory? 

worth making a new user with a fresh homedirectory and try it there.

did you checked those? usually you need some sort of java thingy, as see below ...

```
localhost roman # eselect java-vm list

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   icedtea-bin-6 

  [2]   icedtea-bin-7  system-vm

localhost roman # eselect java-nsplugins list

!!! Error: Can't load module java-nsplugins

exiting

localhost roman # eselect java-nsplugins show

!!! Error: Can't load module java-nsplugins

exiting

```

funny statement of this homepage

https://www.edx.org/about-us

 *Quote:*   

> Our goals
> 
>     Expand access to education for everyone
> 
>     Enhance teaching and learning on campus and online
> ...

 

----------

## Eagle_

Ho tw04l124,

thank for your replay.

here is my java-nsplugin output:

```
# eselect java-nsplugin list

Available 32-bit Java browser plugins

Available 64-bit Java browser plugins

  [1]   icedtea-web@icedtea-7 

  [2]   icedtea-web@icedtea-8  current

  [3]   icedtea-web@icedtea-bin-6 
```

here is my java-vm output:

```
# eselect java-vm list 

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   icedtea-7 

  [2]   icedtea-8  system-vm

  [3]   icedtea-bin-6 
```

As you suggested, i have created a new account and i am facing the same problems...

By doing this, i have tested my firefox without plugins\blockers and with a clean home directory as you suggested.

As i wrote in my privies post, i have tested for JavaScript and i got that it is active(Your web browser supports JavaScript version 1.5).

Concerning Flash, i need to except activating it.

Regards

----------

## Roman_Gruber

well no idea whats next but 

```
eix wireshark

* net-analyzer/wireshark

     Available versions:  1.12.4(0/1.12.4) 1.12.5(0/1.12.5) 1.12.6(0/1.12.6) **1.99.7(0/1.99.7) **99999999(0/99999999) {adns +caps crypt doc doc-pdf +filecaps geoip +gtk3 ipv6 kerberos lua +netlink +pcap portaudio +qt4 qt5 sbc selinux smi ssl zlib CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse4_2"}

     Homepage:            http://www.wireshark.org/

     Description:         A network protocol analyzer formerly known as ethereal

```

I used etherreal a lot in the past. You may be able to sniff whats go in and out and see if you get a hint.

Turn on the sniffer and check out whats handled. when its https, you may be out of luck.

I told you the obvious ideas anything else needs heavily reading or trying around at the box in question where the error happens.

USE-Flags

binary firefox or firefox build from source with use-flags?

and also check those webkit-gtk and other crap which afaik is needed by those browsers.

 *Quote:*   

> * net-libs/webkit-gtk
> 
>      Available versions:  
> 
>      (3)    2.4.8(3/25) 2.4.9(3/25)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> [U] dev-qt/qtwebkit
> 
>      Available versions:  
> 
>      (4)    4.8.5 4.8.6-r1 (~)4.8.7
> ...

 

...

And also try different Distro. I usually install a backup distro before I install gentoo. So I have e.g. archlinux / linuxmint on any of my boxes and can boot that up and try it from there. to see if its current firefox or screwed up use-flags / settings / config files / cruft in home directory.

I will watch your topic but I can not give you any more useful hints now...

----------

